# My new Fire HDX 7 Build Date



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought one on the Gold Box Deal about a week and a half ago. Received it yesterday, and opened it this morning. This 64 gig model will replace my 16 gig, which was too small capacity for traveling, but that older device replace my old Kindle Keyboard in my mother's hands.

What I found interesting is that my build date is February 6, 2014. So they had quite a backlog of these things! I'm taking a disturbingly long time to download the substantial update you'd expect!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Where does one find build date info, HC?
Susie


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I found it on the screen where you check for updates. Go to settings,  device, and update. That is from memory, I'm out and about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I found it on the screen where you check for updates. Go to settings, device, and update. That is from memory, I'm out and about.


All I can see there is when the latest update was installed . . . . . . not when the thing was first activated.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And it doesn't say it on mine now! I guess it is obliterated when you install an update, but it was definitely there is bill date this morning. I noticed that I am on fire OS 4.1.1 rather than 4.5.2, and no update is available. If I got an older HDX that I think I do? I thought the ones that were about a year old were the only HDX before the current ones that no longer have the Kindle name.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The 2013 models were called Kindle Fire HDX. . . . . you may be able to figure out exactly what generation by looking at the serial number . . . . as I recall, there's a good s/n reference list at mobile read, though: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Serial_Numbers

FWIW, my 2013 model HDX devices -- both sizes -- are at 4.5.x -- The smaller one automatically installed the 4.5.2 update; the larger one hasn't yet (unless it happened over night: I haven't checked yet this morning.  )

There was an HDX model released in 2012 I think; or maybe it was an HD model. I can't recall now. The wikipedia page has all the relevant dates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle


----------

